# Bread



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This weekend I baked some french baguettes. It has been a while since I bake some bread, but it is like riding a bicycle. So let's start with one of the hardest to make. To make it even more challenging, let's use the only ingredients we can find during this pandemic.

I started with a polish (200g flour + 200mL of warm water and 1/8tsp of yeast) on Thursday night. All I had was Pillsbury all purpose (AP) bleached flour. This is not the best flour for depth of flavor. It overproofed so I just kept it in the fridge until Saturday trying to develop more flavor.

Saturday I mixed the rest (flours, water) and did an autolyse method for 30min. I then added the salt and yeast. I chose to do a fold method and not really knead the dough since it was AP. This choice also allowed me to do a 72% hydration. It was sticky and wet. I did 2 rise 30min bench rise and folds. I added some more flour because it was too wet. I then did a fridge rise and fold and an overnight rise.

On Sunday (today), I divided into 4 and preformed and let it rise and come to room temp for 30min. I then shaped into 2 baguettes and 2 batards. The shaping was not my best. I let it rest for 45min for a final rise.

The oven was hot at 500F with a stone inside. I baked for 10mins with ice cube for steam. I then crack open the door to let the steam out and lower the temp to 450F.

It turned out great with that fresh bread aroma. The crust was crispy and thin with a nice crumble. The kids loved it with kerrygold butter. The flavor was good and way better than any store brought bread, but not as deep as I like it. The color was white since it is a bleached flour. Of course on Saturday I found a 12lb bag of KA AP unbleached at Costco. I will have plenty more practice with shaping.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

If it tastes as good as it looks, you've got a winner.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bread is my love language. :thumbsup:


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

It's crazy how much science and work goes into something like bread. It just seems so simple until you actually get into it. Nice work my friend.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Nice! I really want to do this being home all day, but I can't find yeast anywhere around me. Must have been a run on it.

So we have been making banana bread every few days. Delicious, but not good for the summer bod....


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yeast and flour are hard to find right now. I'm planning on another batch of bread this weekend. I might make a lard bread.


----------

